# 50 MCG Synthroid = how many MCG Armour?



## CharlotteMike (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, I finally found a doctor in Indy! I meet with her tomorrow. My test results came back from my old dr. TSH is now 6.5, when it was previously 5.4. I have only been on synthroid for 2 months, and my numbers are worse! should I wait a 3rd month to see if results improve? I feel the same, and actually have experienced a good amount of hair shedding due to synthroid. I have researched Armour, and found many good reviews.

Should I request to get on Armour? Has anybody made the switch? Or should I wait it one on synthroid and continue to have mass shedding. ( hair loss is the one thing I'm really upset over, and I found Armour to cause hair loss less frequently online)

Also does anybody know what MCG I should request on Armour if I go down that road( just in case my Dr. isn't familiar with Armour)?

Thanks everyone to has responded to my posts before, you have truly helped me out with your posts!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should make the switch to Armour if you are not converting t4 to t3 properly. Obviously, your TSH needs to come down, but you also need to have your free t4 and free t3 run to see if there's a conversion problem or if you just aren't on the right dose. Two months is a pretty short amount of time to be switching things up, especially if you don't have a full set of labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CharlotteMike said:


> Hi everyone, I finally found a doctor in Indy! I meet with her tomorrow. My test results came back from my old dr. TSH is now 6.5, when it was previously 5.4. I have only been on synthroid for 2 months, and my numbers are worse! should I wait a 3rd month to see if results improve? I feel the same, and actually have experienced a good amount of hair shedding due to synthroid. I have researched Armour, and found many good reviews.
> 
> Should I request to get on Armour? Has anybody made the switch? Or should I wait it one on synthroid and continue to have mass shedding. ( hair loss is the one thing I'm really upset over, and I found Armour to cause hair loss less frequently online)
> 
> ...


This should help you re the prescribing info for Armour.

Armour thyroid
http://www.armourthyroid.com/


----------



## CharlotteMike (Dec 20, 2012)

CharlotteMike said:


> Hi everyone, I finally found a doctor in Indy! I meet with her tomorrow. My test results came back from my old dr. TSH is now 6.5, when it was previously 5.4. I have only been on synthroid for 2 months, and my numbers are worse! should I wait a 3rd month to see if results improve? I feel the same, and actually have experienced a good amount of hair shedding due to synthroid. I have researched Armour, and found many good reviews.
> 
> Should I request to get on Armour? Has anybody made the switch? Or should I wait it one on synthroid and continue to have mass shedding. ( hair loss is the one thing I'm really upset over, and I found Armour to cause hair loss less frequently online)
> 
> ...


Here are my results-

T4- Serum- 11.4 ....normal 4.2-13

Thyroixine, free(ft4) 1.58....normal .82-1.77

ft3- 3.4.....noraml 2.0-4.4

t3- serum- 103.........normal 55-170

anti TPO ( antibodies) 56 ....normal under 9 ....HELLO HASIMOTOS!

TSH- 6.5....normal .5-4.8

do you guys think I should try and get on armour, or tough it out? Also what if she wants to increase dosage to 75mcg synthroid? Should I be ok with this? I mean, if my hair sheds alot with 50mcgs, I can't imagine what it will do on 75mcgs! If hair loss is the scary thing for me, should I switch to Armour? Thanks everyone!

PS I noticed my Hashimotos antibodies are not crazy high. Does a lower number mean it can be better managed?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think I would be inclined to try the increased Synthroid for another couple of months, rather than switching this early in the game.

The hair loss should stop within the next month or two, and whatever you've lost because of the Synthroid (versus male pattern baldness) will start growing back right away.

Others may disagree...


----------

